# VW brought a ton of incredible Beetles to the track this weekend



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

... and I can't wait for the new lower valance to launch for our cars. pricing TBA, but it looks awesome and I'll be eager to sport one asap!

They brought three project cars to fastivus this year, all beetles for the first time ever, from the VWVortex 500hp Beetle (that was fast ) to an undisclosed powerplant beetle cup car show car from the VW accessories group (totally stripped out inside with an engine note i won't elaborate on as I've been asked not to), to the revo bug with beach theme and new vw accessories official lower valance. I'll post pics as soon as I get them up.

On the up side, my Beetle beat my previous .:R at the track by about 4 seconds using all seasons to the R's summer tires so there's a tone of potential in this car :laugh:


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

forthcoming VW o A accessory valance for The Beetle:


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Hanging out with the Supper Beetle and VWoA Beetle Show Car:


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

VW o A The Beetle Show Car:



















Exhaust exits before the rear wheels one each side, the interior is totally stripped, powerplant is unknown as Rob/Andres would not spill the beans. Still very awesome, very load, and very oh so right as it screamed down the road


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Vortex Super Beetle making it's non SEMA west coast debut (and much appreciated!):


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Off to crash, more pictures from the Willow Springs track day (with my car, Supper Beetle, and Show Beetle) tmw.


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

I love what they did with the Super Beetle. Its modified but still true its stock roots. The badging on the back is sweet as well.


----------



## andres16V (Nov 13, 2001)

It was great meeting you! Thanks for bringing out your beetle!


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

I love the rear bar on the Super Beetle with the classic Beetle style vents in it!


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

must be part of that new Ugly Beetle line I was worried about, other than the classic Beetle you can keep them all. That first one is just plain hideous, that wing is silly.


----------



## YL23 (Aug 13, 2010)

Love the color on the super beetle.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Chrisho said:


> must be part of that new Ugly Beetle line I was worried about, other than the classic Beetle you can keep them all. That first one is just plain hideous, that wing is silly.


Judging from its performance on the track the wing is there for a reason and it functions quite well, like the cup cars of the last generation 



> Love the color on the super beetle.


It's awesome in person, probably my new favorite blue on any car


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

That rear valence and front spoiler (not in these pictures other than what looks like on beetle cup car) were picked up by VMoA and were originally made by FMS. I tried emailing them to buy and said to contact VW soon but release time and price were TBA.

The front spoiler I mentioned is the same as on the FMS grey turbo beetle for those that want to see some pictures. As well as you can find more of the rear valance. 

Can't wait for them to be released! Really clean and subtle looking


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Chris659 said:


> That rear valence and front spoiler (not in these pictures other than what looks like on beetle cup car) were picked up by VMoA and were originally made by FMS. I tried emailing them to buy and said to contact VW soon but release time and price were TBA.


Correct :thumbup:


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)




----------



## BoyoUK (Dec 3, 2012)

*drool*

That "R" graphics kit on that white Beetle.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

VWNDAHS said:


> Judging from its performance on the track the wing is there for a reason and it functions quite well, like the cup cars of the last generation
> 
> 
> 
> It's awesome in person, probably my new favorite blue on any car


I was referring to that green Beetle, the race wings make sense but I am surprised Beetles get to the speeds where they matter.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Chrisho said:


> I was referring to that green Beetle, the race wings make sense but I am surprised Beetles get to the speeds where they matter.


I've half the horsepower and 15% more weight and saw 115 coming into turn 8 . The wing on the REVO and Super Beetle is definitely love it or hate it.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Found more pictures here:

https://www.facebook.com/fastivus#!...40226399495.1073741827.119817108098477&type=1

So I have to wonder: is the Beetle R Cup Car a precursor to the rumored Beetle R?


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

It may be but it doesn't have the same body work as the rumored Beetle R... They may also be pushing it since they are releasing their R line Beetle that some dealers are just now getting


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Race Beetles opcorn:


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

LEBlackRob said:


> Race Beetles opcorn:


mmmmm. race beetle...


----------

